# CC Ground effects now available in color



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*CC Ground effects now available in color (Gold Coast Kit)*

I am now taking orders for the CC ground effects, commonly called the Gold Coast kit. 
Available in color. Free shipping within the Continental U.S.
Front lip 3C8-071-609-DS-*** $595.00 Retail $700.00
Side Skirts 3C8-071-685-DS-*** $654.50 Retail $770.00
Trunk Lip SPoiler 3C8-071-640-DS-*** $399.50 Retail $470.00
Normal lead time is two weeks.



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:55 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## v8cam1969 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any discount if you purchase it as a package?


----------



## AJTozzi (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CC Ground effects now available in color ([email protected])*

Bud -- what would be the last three digits for a regular white CC?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (v8cam1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8cam1969* »_Any discount if you purchase it as a package?

Those prices are discounted. Total price from me would be $1649.00, and with free shipping, that is easily a $75.00 savings.
If you buy all three pieces, I will do it for $1625.00.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Ground effects now available in color (AJTozzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJTozzi* »_Bud -- what would be the last three digits for a regular white CC? 

Candy white is B9A


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: CC Ground effects now available in color ([email protected])*

does it come painted ?


----------



## BlackCC (Apr 26, 2009)

front and sides together price?
any AM companies working on a body kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Ground effects now available in color (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_does it come painted ?

The prices listed above are the Painted version.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (BlackCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackCC* »_front and sides together price?
any AM companies working on a body kit?

$1249.50 for the painted front and side skirts. If you are in the Continental U.S., I can offer free shipping.


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

very good price for the painted version!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (GR8CAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8CAR* »_very good price for the painted version!!

Thanks!
Ok, someone has to be the first to order!


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

SWEET! i will be ordering this in a few months.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_SWEET! i will be ordering this in a few months. 

Sounds good, let me know when you are ready.


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Bud: when someone is ordering a car and asking for the Gold Coast kit as well installed, how much is your dealership charging? The dealer over here is charging 2100 for it installed, seems a little higher then I expected.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Bud: when someone is ordering a car and asking for the Gold Coast kit as well installed, how much is your dealership charging? The dealer over here is charging 2100 for it installed, seems a little higher then I expected. 


Not sure, but I will check on Monday and see what I can find out for you.


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Bud. Also how difficult is it to install the gold coast kit? Is it something that would be better off taking to the dealer, or could any body shop do it? Any idea on how much dealers are charging if you bring the gold coast kit to them to install it? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_Thanks Bud. Also how difficult is it to install the gold coast kit? Is it something that would be better off taking to the dealer, or could any body shop do it? Any idea on how much dealers are charging if you bring the gold coast kit to them to install it? 
Thanks for your help!

If it is anything like the other kits we have done (and I assume it is), install is fairly simple. A lift makes the sides easier, but it is not required. 
I know a number of people who have done it themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Free shipping on all of the pre-painted pieces.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the order!!


----------



## Part[email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Two out now, Candy white and White gold....Who is next?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I will post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I will post some pictures tomorrow!

Is this kit produced by VW?
All colors available?
Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

how much lower does this make the front bumper? I'm sure if the lip will fit


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm going to get a rear spoiler!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_I'm going to get a rear spoiler!

Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Would you offer free shipping to montreal, canada if i buy the entire kit ?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_Would you offer free shipping to montreal, canada if i buy the entire kit ?
thanks

Sorry, but I am unable to make that offer across the border. Do you have any vortex friends that live close enough to the border you could make a road trip?


----------



## tonyuen (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I am new to here.
How much does it cost for the front lip and side skirts (Dark Black Pearl) ship to Canada (British Columbia, Postal Code: V6E 2C4) in total? and is it possible to declare in a lower value so I don't get charge a ridiculous amount on import taxes?
Thanks,
Tony
Oh, you can reach me from the email address in my member info.















How often does Bud check his post??




_Modified by tonyuen at 10:07 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry, but I am unable to make that offer across the border. Do you have any vortex friends that live close enough to the border you could make a road trip?

How much would you charge me shipping to motreal ?
Do you have the Candy white colour?
thanks


_Modified by kdagher at 11:15 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_
How much would you charge me shipping to motreal ?
Do you have the Candy white colour?
thanks

_Modified by kdagher at 11:15 AM 9-4-2009_

Based on the size of the package, my only shipping option would be UPS, which will run about $300.00. I order the pieces as needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the order yesterday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just ordered a full set from Bud, GREAT SERVICE!!! Thanks Bud, looking forward to the finished result!


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (kdeering)*

does the rear spoiler get screwed on or just 3m taped?


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

too bad the only shipping company is UPS to canada. I would have ordered it now.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

What is the price installed if I come to VA beach? And what is the turn around time? Same day?
Front lip 
Side Skirts
no trunk lip...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_too bad the only shipping company is UPS to canada. I would have ordered it now.

Sounds like you need a friend near the border and make a road trip...install it and drive back.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_What is the price installed if I come to VA beach? And what is the turn around time? Same day?
Front lip 
Side Skirts
no trunk lip...

I order the painted pieces as needed. Normal lead time is approximately 2 weeks. Since you are in VA, you get 5% sales tax as well.


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: CC Ground effects now available in color ([email protected])*

do you have any pictures of these installed on a CC?


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I order the painted pieces as needed. Normal lead time is approximately 2 weeks. Since you are in VA, you get 5% sales tax as well. 

I got that part but I'm talking about the purchase\installation at your dealership. What is that total price and how long do you need the car once the parts arrive? I’m guess only a few hours since the parts will already be painted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
I got that part but I'm talking about the purchase\installation at your dealership. What is that total price and how long do you need the car once the parts arrive? I’m guess only a few hours since the parts will already be painted.

Sorry, I misunderstood your question. We would need the car for about four hours. You would be looking at about $300.00 for the installation. So total, before taxes, would be $1550.00.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry, I misunderstood your question. We would need the car for about four hours. You would be looking at about $300.00 for the installation. So total, before taxes, would be $1550.00.

Whats the best way to contact you when I am ready to do this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
Whats the best way to contact you when I am ready to do this?

By phone or email.....my info is my sig.
Thanks!


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sounds like you need a friend near the border and make a road trip...install it and drive back.

I wish, but i have nobody.
Is there another way besides UPS ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (kdagher)*

I have a Candy White set in stock now. I ordered it for a customer and unfortunately for him, had some issues come up unexpectedly, and he had to return the kit. This is brand new, and never installed, and someone is going to get a great deal on this!! Who needs a full kit in CW?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you got PM


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

pm sent about CW kit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

Thanks for all of the questions about the CC kit in CW. It is sold!!


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

no more candy white ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_no more candy white ? 

I can order them, I just don't have one in stock anymore.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

im sent


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

do u have a special on the light brown metallic yet? ps could u also e mail me the paint code for this color? thanks


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (tommy mush)*

Is the front lip available in primer? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (tommy mush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy mush* »_do u have a special on the light brown metallic yet? ps could u also e mail me the paint code for this color? thanks

LC8Y is light brown


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_Is the front lip available in primer? Thanks.

$453.37 for the primed front lip, plus shipping.


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR LIGHT BROWN KIT SHIPPED TO FLA ? ALL 4 PIECES THANKS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (tommy mush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy mush* »_HOW MUCH FOR LIGHT BROWN KIT SHIPPED TO FLA ? ALL 4 PIECES THANKS

$1625.00 for the front, pair of sides and rear trunk spoiler.


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

BUD THANKS FOR THE QUICK REPLY, ONE MORE QUESTION PLEASE, COULD U POSSIBLY SEND ME A PIC WITH GROUND EFFECT KIT ON A NON LOWERED CAR ? THANKS, TOMMY


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (tommy mush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy mush* »_BUD THANKS FOR THE QUICK REPLY, ONE MORE QUESTION PLEASE, COULD U POSSIBLY SEND ME A PIC WITH GROUND EFFECT KIT ON A NON LOWERED CAR ? THANKS, TOMMY

ahah CAPS haha you could just search google if you needed that info man, just saying


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (fookerbob)*

SORRY ASOUT THE CAPS I CANT SEE TOO WELL ANYMORE GOOGLE WHAT ?


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you all think it would look terrible with JUST the side skirts?


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. The stock look seems unfinished as if they ran out of time to design something proper. Anyone have some higher resolution pictures of the side skirts installed as well as the rear deck lid. Pictures are hard to find with them installed!


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

That would be fantastic!


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am dying for the side skirts. How bad is the installation?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Breezer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breezer23* »_I am dying for the side skirts. How bad is the installation?

Side skirts are the easiest part of the installation process.


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alrighty. Well I think I'd like to get them. However, can you take the order over the phone? My work (Discover) pays me incentive with Discover Gift cards. I have a few hundred dollars worth in $50 increments. So I'd be paying with about 5 cards (4 gift and the rest on my debit). PM Me.
-Travis


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Breezer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breezer23* »_Alrighty. Well I think I'd like to get them. However, can you take the order over the phone? My work (Discover) pays me incentive with Discover Gift cards. I have a few hundred dollars worth in $50 increments. So I'd be paying with about 5 cards (4 gift and the rest on my debit). PM Me.
-Travis

Yes, I can do CC over the phone.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i need about $2000 more dollars and i'd be straight with the CC


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Price is still good, let's see some more pics!


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Pics coming next week, delivery today, installation tomorrow







Can`t wait


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: (kdagher)*

i'd really like to see pictures.....
coop


----------



## tothemaxx (Oct 4, 2007)

here is a quick pic of my CC down under. All thanks to Bud. Two Tumbs UP!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (tothemaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tothemaxx* »_here is a quick pic of my CC down under. All thanks to Bud. Two Tumbs UP!!!!









Thanks for posting those up!!! Looks great.


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

are the pieces very subtle? I'm having a hard time seeing any difference, I'd like to see a fe different angles of the trunklip spolier 
coop


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Ha Ha .... geezzee I must be blind. Very nice. I'd like to see a better / full shot of the trunk lip.
Thanks
Coop


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the order today.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bud, is this kit something one can install themselves or does a body shop have to do it?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it takes time but you can do it


----------



## Arkadius (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey [email protected], do you ship to europe? I need deep black pearl rear lip spoiler. Do you think I will be able to install it on my own?


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Bud, I was wandering if you have the front lip and side skirts in Deep Black Metallic in stock? Also is the price of $1249.00 with free shipping (Texas) still valid?
Thx


_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 10:34 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Arkadius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arkadius* »_Hey [email protected], do you ship to europe? I need deep black pearl rear lip spoiler. Do you think I will be able to install it on my own? 

The rear lip spoiler is fairly small, so I could ship that to Europe. Yes, it is something you can probably install yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAHCC4MOTION* »_Hey Bud, I was wandering if you have the front lip and side skirts in Deep Black Metallic in stock? Also is the price of $1249.00 with free shipping (Texas) still valid?
Thx


I do not keep them in stock, I order as needed. The normal lead time is two weeks. Yes, the free shiping offer still applies.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OK, thanks. If I cant find anyone with them in stock in the next couple of days I'll order them from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAHCC4MOTION* »_OK, thanks. If I cant find anyone with them in stock in the next couple of days I'll order them from you.

Let me know if I can help you. With all of the different color options, most dealers do not keep them on hand. Thanks again!


----------



## trubaj (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Has anyone installed the GC kit themselves?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Pics of spoiler? Might want one in Reflex Silver. How is that installed, other than "very carefully?" lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for the order yesterday for the side skirts!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

nice....ill be saving for a few things also


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *IAHCC4MOTION* »_OK, thanks. If I cant find anyone with them in stock in the next couple of days I'll order them from you.
> 
> Let me know if I can help you. With all of the different color options, most dealers do not keep them on hand. Thanks again!


Bud, are the prices for the painted side sills still current?
and do they still ship free within USA?


----------



## twnmango (Aug 13, 2005)

*Trunk Lip Spoiler*

Bud,

Please contact me regarding a lip spoiler in Reflex Silver.

Pls email me at [email protected]

Tks,
JC


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

sfccryder said:


> Bud, are the prices for the painted side sills still current?
> and do they still ship free within USA?


Yes and yes! Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

twnmango said:


> Bud,
> 
> Please contact me regarding a lip spoiler in Reflex Silver.
> 
> ...


Email sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

pm sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Converted2VW said:


> pm sent!


Replied


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Bump


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Bud,

I just bought a 2011 CC Lux Limited and I am thinking about buying the kit. Are the part numberw the same for the 2010 and 2011? What about the price?


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

david5182 said:


> Hi Bud,
> 
> I just bought a 2011 CC Lux Limited and I am thinking about buying the kit. Are the part numberw the same for the 2010 and 2011? What about the price?


I've just contacted Bud recently and he has confirmed parts #s and prices are the same as he posted on post#1, page 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

david5182 said:


> Hi Bud,
> 
> I just bought a 2011 CC Lux Limited and I am thinking about buying the kit. Are the part numberw the same for the 2010 and 2011? What about the price?


Yes, as confirmed above, the part numbers and pricing are still good. Thanks for all of the inquires.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Gary_CC (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone ordered in a color other than body color, for two-tone look? For example, Candy White body with Deep Black ground effects?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Gary_CC said:


> Has anyone ordered in a color other than body color, for two-tone look? For example, Candy White body with Deep Black ground effects?


No one has specifically ordered that from me....not sure if anyone has done that look.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Prices are still good bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Prices are good still, don't miss out!


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

for the DYI'ers... does this kit simply "snap on" (or bolt on, or tape on) over existing... or do you have to remove parts to properly install this?

Clearly the spoiler goes right over the existing trunk... but what about the side skirts and the front lip?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

kevin881 said:


> for the DYI'ers... does this kit simply "snap on" (or bolt on, or tape on) over existing... or do you have to remove parts to properly install this?
> 
> Clearly the spoiler goes right over the existing trunk... but what about the side skirts and the front lip?


The front attaches with a combination of adhesive and screws....same with the sides. The Trunk spoiler uses a combination of double sided tape and adhesive. I believe this may change to all adhesive soon, but not positive.

Bump this back to the top, prices listed on the first page are still good!


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Are the jack point covers available separately? Missing one... 

And any word on the R-line front bumper skin? I'm digging the one-piece look.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Biodome said:


> Are the jack point covers available separately? Missing one...
> 
> And any word on the R-line front bumper skin? I'm digging the one-piece look.


What color do you need? What position? Technically, the answer is no, but I may be able to get one for you.
Bumper covers come primed from VW, so you would need to get it painted.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> What color do you need? What position? Technically, the answer is no, but I may be able to get one for you.
> Bumper covers come primed from VW, so you would need to get it painted.


Passenger front, in Iron Grey Metallic. Or any color, and I can have it painted. Beggars can't be choosers.

Car is going to the body shop next week, so timing is good for paint.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

Stupid question from someone who is about to purchase a CC... Besides the R-Line bumper being one piece, are there any styling differences between the GC kit and the bumper/skirts on the R-Line?

Test driving a CC tomorrow  Then need to sell the Corrado


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

zedcorrado said:


> Stupid question from someone who is about to purchase a CC... Besides the R-Line bumper being one piece, are there any styling differences between the GC kit and the bumper/skirts on the R-Line?
> 
> Test driving a CC tomorrow  Then need to sell the Corrado


Basically, that is the difference....the front lip is integrated into the front bumper on the R-Line.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

To those lookiing for pics of the lip spoiler..... The one in the GC kit is the same as the optional factory lip spoiler. Here is a pic of mine.










-Eli


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you do lay away? This is the only was i could sneek it past the wife :laugh: JK


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

I have had a few requests for more pictures, so I found a few last night.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Any luck on that jack point cover, Bud?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Biodome said:


> Any luck on that jack point cover, Bud?


Definite maybe!! I sent you a PM.


----------



## Candy White 11 (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have had a few requests for more pictures, so I found a few last night.


*Anybody knows what is this wheel model? They lock Sagitta but what I know sgaitta come in titanium color.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Candy White 11 said:


> *Anybody knows what is this wheel model? They lock Sagitta but what I know sgaitta come in titanium color.*


19" Lugano Wheels, which are an option in Europe.


----------



## Candy White 11 (Feb 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 19" Lugano Wheels, which are an option in Europe.


*Thanks for the replay on my query. but can you tell me where I can get or buy this type of wheels.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Candy White 11 said:


> *Thanks for the replay on my query. but can you tell me where I can get or buy this type of wheels.*


Retail is $700.00 each, I can sell them for $595.00 each. Currently, VW does not have any in the U.S., so order time is approximately 2-3 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Three week bump!


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

do you make custom rear spoilers for the CC? other than the lip spoiler? 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom333 said:


> do you make custom rear spoilers for the CC? other than the lip spoiler?
> Thanks!


 Sorry, I do not...we only sell the VW parts.


----------



## Jon Fritsche (Jun 27, 2011)

*CC Ground effects / Metalic Silver*

I am picking up my 2012 CC tomorrow and am looking for ground effects, spoiler and front piece. Do you have pictures and how are your units installed? do you have a web site?


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

*price*

Price for the front/sides unpainted? Thanks!


----------



## formularacer86 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Email*

Nevermind, got it sorted


----------



## BLK MAGIC (Mar 27, 2008)

Bud - can you get roof racks also? If so, PM me.


----------



## idjhl4 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to buy front and side.. how to contact with BUD?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

idjhl4 said:


> I want to buy front and side.. how to contact with BUD?


pm me ill take care of you :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## .: JMUFF :. (Sep 23, 2008)

Are the prices still the same as op?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

.: JMUFF :. said:


> Are the prices still the same as op?


yes indeed


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

If these prices are still good come tax return time I'm all over 'em. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bigconig said:


> If these prices are still good come tax return time I'm all over 'em. :thumbup:


Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

What involved in the install is it something an average person could do ? does it require any drilling ? are there any instructions for the install of all three pieces 


thanks


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I have an R-line. However i have messed up my sides and need new ones. Do the Goldcoast mount up the same way as the R-line so its easy to swap them out? And I cant tell from Pic but do they have the little cover door for the jack points? It looks like they dont and that would be nice. 
If I order new white ones I might paint my originals black to see what that looks like.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Trade-N-Games said:


> I have an R-line. However i have messed up my sides and need new ones. Do the Goldcoast mount up the same way as the R-line so its easy to swap them out? And I cant tell from Pic but do they have the little cover door for the jack points? It looks like they dont and that would be nice.
> If I order new white ones I might paint my originals black to see what that looks like.


They do mount the same as the R line and have the jack points as well....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Still considering just the side skirts...

Are they painted straight from VW or by you guys (the dealership)?

just wondering


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Still considering just the side skirts...
> 
> Are they painted straight from VW or by you guys (the dealership)?
> 
> just wondering


They are painted by a molding company in California


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Perfect color match though, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Perfect color match though, right?


 Haven't heard anything but good things


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good deal & good to know 

Gotta acquire the funds now, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good deal & good to know
> 
> Gotta acquire the funds now, lol


 good man :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Couple of emails sent. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Couple of emails sent. . .


 responded good sir :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Back at you...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for all the orders everyone :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

F I N A L L Y taken care of!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> F I N A L L Y taken care of!!!


 Sweet!....thanks man


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Emails sent with no response 

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Emails sent with no response
> 
> PM sent


I'm waiting on an email back for your tracking number Dan


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm waiting on an email back for your tracking number Dan


Dammit....been almost 2 weeks now....


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine is a tad off in color, not really noticeable except in certain lighting.


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

Does this kit fit the 2013 sport cc?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*FINALLY* received my sides on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## silverdragon (May 11, 2012)

Is this kit out for the 2013 cc model?

Very interested 

THanks


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

silverdragon said:


> Is this kit out for the 2013 cc model?
> 
> Very interested
> 
> THanks


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

silverdragon said:


> Is this kit out for the 2013 cc model?
> 
> Very interested
> 
> THanks


The sides yes, but the front lip is different. I dont have any ETA on when the front lips will be available.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Adding the sides alone (no front lip) was a HUGE improvement :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Before: 









After:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

looks great Dan :thumbup:


----------



## VW818CC (May 12, 2012)

*Headlights*

I noticed u were selling various vw parts and I have been looking all over for these headlights. I don't want the projector headlights they don't interest me at all I actually like the regular US oem headlights I just hate the ugly amber reflector are you able to get the same ones I have just without the reflector. Please let me know what you can do for me. Here is a link to give you a good idea of what I'm talking about. 



 http://vimeo.com/13470790


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Do the ground effects just bolt up? Or do they have to be installed specially with some kind of adhesive? Has anyone installed it all themselves or did you have someone else install it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Do the ground effects just bolt up? Or do they have to be installed specially with some kind of adhesive? Has anyone installed it all themselves or did you have someone else install it?


it is installed with an adhesive


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> it is installed with an adhesive


How much is the full kit (side skirts, front bumper, lip spoiler) painted in the metallic Black for a 2010 VR6 4Motion, with shipping to 60140?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> How much is the full kit (side skirts, front bumper, lip spoiler) painted in the metallic Black for a 2010 VR6 4Motion, with shipping to 60140?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Do the ground effects just bolt up? Or do they have to be installed specially with some kind of adhesive? Has anyone installed it all themselves or did you have someone else install it?


I only installed the sides
They DO NOT require adhesive and you can easily install them yourself. 
Remove the stock ones (just clipped on) & then install the new ones with the new (included) clips....they just snap on essentially

The front lip does however require adhesive


----------



## VW818CC (May 12, 2012)

*Front lip*

Not to burst anyones bubble or nothing but eBay has the same front lip PAINTED for about $155 cheaper. That's total with shipping (total $455) Any chance your price can be negotiated or is this your final price? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Passat-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaf70f089&vxp=mtr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VW818CC said:


> Not to burst anyones bubble or nothing but eBay has the same front lip PAINTED for about $155 cheaper. That's total with shipping (total $455) Any chance your price can be negotiated or is this your final price? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Passat-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaf70f089&vxp=mtr


Really?

That's from China & good ol' ebay quality....not the true VW lip

But, hey, it's your car. You get what you pay for usually


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

free shipping


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Is pricing still the same as the first post?


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Any news on a kit for a 2013 model?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VW GUY said:


> Any news on a kit for a 2013 model?


no news yet


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VW GUY said:


> Any news on a kit for a 2013 model?


Side skirts should still fit

Just no lip available (yet?)


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Side skirts should still fit
> 
> Just no lip available (yet?)


So are you going to paint the skirts you have or are you going to sell them?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hbombkid said:


> So are you going to paint the skirts you have or are you going to sell them?


I gotta recoup some money for some mods for this car....so they're for sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5734016-FS-Gold-Coast-Painted-Side-Skirts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Adam , please pm me the cost for side skirts only (shipped to 66206) for lt brown on a '12, since I missed out on Dans:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Adam , please pm me the cost for side skirts only (shipped to 66206) for lt brown on a '12, since I missed out on Dans:banghead:


pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey man can you PM on the price of sideskirts and a front lip. Thanks :beer:


----------



## Eddie Designs (Jul 1, 2012)

Definitely interested in the rear lip spoiler. Also considering the front lip and skirts. Just need to hold off for a bit longer till we find a shop and settle in. I love shop hunting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Hey man can you PM on the price of sideskirts and a front lip. Thanks :beer:


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Eddie Designs said:


> Definitely interested in the rear lip spoiler. Also considering the front lip and skirts. Just need to hold off for a bit longer till we find a shop and settle in. I love shop hunting.


let me know when you are ready, we have free shipping on all our painted votex pieces :beer:


----------



## marcinito (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey Adam,
Can you quote Candy white skirts for me ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

marcinito said:


> Hey Adam,
> Can you quote Candy white skirts for me ?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

so the price is still the same?


----------



## AZ CC (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gold coast kit*

Hello, 

Are you still taking orders for the gold coast kit?and are the VW original parts?


Thank you,

Uriel


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

AZ CC said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you still taking orders for the gold coast kit?and are the VW original parts?
> 
> ...


Yes they are Volkswagen original painted and ready to go. Just give me a call hen you are ready to order, I will be off until Wednesday FYI.


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Update on our votex kits:

Front: 3C8-071-609-DS-***: $588 Retail is $700
Sides: 3C8-071-685-DS-***: $646 Retail is $770
Rear Lip Spoiler: 3C8-071-640-DS-***: $394.80 Retail is $470

All these prices are painted and shipping is free...just give me a call with the color you need :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

Will the front lip fit on a 2013?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Merciless said:


> Will the front lip fit on a 2013?


No it will not, Vw is in the process of developing one. The side skirts are the same though if you are interested in those.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have rea4 lip in urano gray?
Thx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> Do you have rea4 lip in urano gray?
> Thx


I can get one for you yes, normal wait time is 1-2 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can you PM me a price quote for the side skirt in Reflex Silver shipped to 33759? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

van33 said:


> Can you PM me a price quote for the side skirt in Reflex Silver shipped to 33759? Thanks.


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Adam, could you get me a quote for a front lip for 2011 in CW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Adam, could you get me a quote for a front lip for 2011 in CW


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## paulw. (Nov 15, 2012)

Will these side skirts fit in my 13' vw cc 3.6 executive? If so, how do they get installed and is it something I can do? Also can you PM me a price quote shipped to zip code 07981? My color I believe is the black pearl(don't know the exact name)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

paulw. said:


> Will these side skirts fit in my 13' vw cc 3.6 executive? If so, how do they get installed and is it something I can do? Also can you PM me a price quote shipped to zip code 07981? My color I believe is the black pearl(don't know the exact name)


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

How much for side skirts in candy white to 60107.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Jusa358Sonic said:


> How much for side skirts in candy white to 60107.


 pm sent.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I intend to do this at some point, so I'm posting to keep it sub'd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

vahdyx said:


> I intend to do this at some point, so I'm posting to keep it sub'd


 sounds good, let me know when you are ready :beer:


----------



## Williamcc (Apr 27, 2013)

Trying to decide on a 2012 CC, or a G35. I know I can't get a CC as a lux plus with the kit, so if I do get the CC, I'm buying the kit from you!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

can you send info on how to purchase front & side skirts along with cost


----------



## Williamcc (Apr 27, 2013)

*Installed Pics*

Does anyone who already bought the skirts and chin spoiler have pics they can show? I mean besides all the ones you can see online. Specifically the ones purchased from Adam?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Top quality...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Williamcc said:


> Specifically the ones purchased from Adam?


 These all come from the same place....either from him or another dealer, they're going to be the same. 

They are not painted "in house".....regardless where you order/buy them, they all come painted from the same place in Californina (for quality control)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up^


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## jkjk (Jul 20, 2013)

*2009 vw cc*

I would like ground effects for mine. Do you have any pics of them on the car??


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Bookmarking this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## buzz944 (Mar 31, 2008)

please PM if you have trunk spoiler for 2013 CC
is it the same as 2012 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> up.



is pricing still the same?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ameilius said:


> is pricing still the same?


what color you looking at?? I will make sure


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> what color you looking at?? I will make sure


Candy White - shipped to 08021


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ameilius said:


> Candy White - shipped to 08021


PM sent


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Front lip and side skirts shipped to 02904 in deep black pearl (LC9X/ 2T2T)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Front lip and side skirts shipped to 02904 in deep black pearl (LC9X/ 2T2T)?


pm sent.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Woohoo... Just ordered the full painted kit


----------



## w8ted (Jan 29, 2009)

Are the kits available?

Painted (iron grey) shipped to 60601

Thanks!


----------



## barant (Sep 16, 2013)

Need some skirts and front lip in Reflex Silver shipped to 91423


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

barant said:


> Need some skirts and front lip in Reflex Silver shipped to 91423


The front lip is no longer available painted, would you like a quote for the side skirts still??


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Front lip in deep black pearl LC9X or unpainted shipped to m6b 3h3 canada


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

back from vacation bump


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> back from vacation bump


Are painted wings still available?


----------



## SumAznGuy210 (Sep 9, 2011)

*side skirt and front bumper*

pricing on front n side lips not painted shipped to 78259 please


----------



## Ziendo (Nov 8, 2013)

I didn't go through all the posts, but are these available for a 2013? Side Skirts and front lip spoiler. Black Metallic. Do you have pics on a 2013?

Price to 33647. 

Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ziendo said:


> I didn't go through all the posts, but are these available for a 2013? Side Skirts and front lip spoiler. Black Metallic. Do you have pics on a 2013?
> 
> Price to 33647.
> 
> Thanks


There isn't a front lip available for the 2013....only the side skirts will work/fit, which are the same for the 2009-2012 CC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> bump



Candy White - shipped to 08021?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

whats the price on an OE R-line bumper instead of the gulf coat add on and a part number as well?

was in a fender bender, had a fella back into me and figured now would be a good time up upgrade and pay the difference in price between stock and a R-line.

I could give the part number to the body shop.

Thanks Bud


----------



## SumAznGuy210 (Sep 9, 2011)

still available?


----------



## aquavons (Feb 21, 2017)

Is this still available?

I need the side skirts in Reflex Silver 8E:biggrinsanta:


----------

